# Diablo 3 Gästepass gesucht



## Forlone (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihrs,

da ich noch keine richtige Zeit hatte, mich mit Diablo3 zu beschäftigen, würde ich es gern mal über die Feiertage antesten.
Ich suche also einen "edelen Spender" der noch einen GP für mich hätte bevor ich es mir kaufe...
Ich danke schonmal im voraus


----------

